# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Saudi authorities confiscate 70 thousand fake Quran copies

## Roadmaster

People take out verses in the Bibles that are sold and now this. These are working overtime for a one world religion. Would love to know what they tried to change.


Saudi authorities said they had foiled an attempt to distribute around 70,000 fake copies of the Quran during the season of Hajj, which kicks off Tuesday.


http://english.alarabiya.net/en/vari...n-copies-.html

----------


## nonsqtr

"Fake" Qurans, lol - is that kind of like a Gideon's Bible or something?  :Wink:

----------


## Roadmaster

> "Fake" Qurans, lol - is that kind of like a Gideon's Bible or something?


 People have been putting out fake Bibles. 16 verses totally wiped out in the NT, deliberately and key verses. Changing some in the OT too. Some even say new world order and summit to the government. They disguise it as "more easy to read and understand". They are used to try and get Christians not to understand who Jesus is.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (09-22-2015)

----------


## sooda

> People take out verses in the Bibles that are sold and now this. These are working overtime for a one world religion. Would love to know what they tried to change.
> 
> 
> Saudi authorities said they had foiled an attempt to distribute around 70,000 fake copies of the Quran during the season of Hajj, which kicks off Tuesday.
> 
> 
> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/vari...n-copies-.html


LOLOL.. There's nothing new under the sun.

----------


## Roadmaster

It's just not that, when Christians use those Bibles, it makes them look stupid when talking to other faiths and non about Jesus. Jesus never contradicted Himself. It's those stumbling blocks He talks about. Throw those Bibles out. Use the KJV only without scofields references.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (09-22-2015)

----------


## Sled Dog

Perhaps they excised the parts about the baby-raping profit's rape of his nine year-old "wife"?

----------


## sooda

> Perhaps they excised the parts about the baby-raping profit's rape of his nine year-old "wife"?


Prophet is not spelled "profit" and Aisha was born before the Call so she was between 17-19 and had been engaged previously to a non Muslim.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Aisha was still playing with dolls and on a swing when the pedophile took her from her mother.

----------


## Fast Eddy

What version of the Coo-ran makes no difference to me, they both burn about the same.

----------



----------


## Northern Rivers

> Prophet is not spelled "profit" and Aisha was born before the Call so she was between 17-19 and had been engaged previously to a non Muslim.


Wrong. Mo was a pedophile. 6 or 7 to be married...and 9 to have had intercourse. Here are many generic links to choose from...so I won't be accused of posting some sort of bias. One link is actually in your (so called) holy book: https://www.google.com.au/?gws_rd=ss...n+in+the+quran

----------


## Swedgin

"I was just telling Moamar that I knew these were fake Korans, when I read the part that criticized child rape, wife beatings, and genocide of the infidels.   Allahu Ackbar!!!"

----------


## sooda

> Aisha was still playing with dolls and on a swing when the pedophile took her from her mother.


So you are claiming a 17 year old living in the desert didn't play with dolls... Is that what you are claiming?

----------


## Northern Rivers

> So you are claiming a 17 year old living in the desert didn't play with dolls... Is that what you are claiming?


Setting aside your diversion...it still was a 44 year old man having intercourse with a 9 year old little girl. If you don't believe it, then you are showing disrespect for Allah's Word...it's in His Koran.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

That is rich, I'll bet the Ayatollah will blame it on the great Satan trying to subvert the religion of peace.

----------

Northern Rivers (09-23-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> That is rich, I'll bet the Ayatollah will blame it on the great Satan trying to subvert the religion of peace.


Well that's a yes and no. They are without Christ but the goal of Satan is to bring all religions together and only worship him. He doesn't want Christ in the picture at all or the name of Jesus in a good light.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (09-22-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Well that's a yes and no. They are without Christ but the goal of Satan is to bring all religions together and only worship him. He doesn't want Christ in the picture at all or the name of Jesus in a good light.


Satan works for God....... Consider the story of Job.. God created Satan to test us.

Would one religion be so horrible? Only Christians are so exclusive maintaining that if you don't believe in Jesus, you will go to hell.

----------


## sooda

> Setting aside your diversion...it still was a 44 year old man having intercourse with a 9 year old little girl. If you don't believe it, then you are showing disrespect for Allah's Word...it's in His Koran.


Aisha wasn't 9 .. She was born before the Call.. so she was 17-19.

Evidently she is considered the Mother or Islam and was a very learned women.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Satan works for God....... Consider the story of Job.. God created Satan to test us.
> 
> Would one religion be so horrible? Only Christians are so exclusive maintaining that if you don't believe in Jesus, you will go to hell.


Exactly only Christians say if you don't believe in Jesus you go to hell then why to you insist on calling yourself a Christian. I don't think you have fooled anyone on this board.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

berfore the call, after the call, who cares, Aisha herself related her age when the pedophile took her. she was married to him for 9 years before he died. she was 18 when he died. she was a widow for 48 years and died at age 66. Do some subtraction. She was 9.
He was a fuckin pedophile.

----------

MrMike (09-23-2015),Northern Rivers (09-23-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Aisha wasn't 9 .. She was born before the Call.. so she was 17-19.
> 
> Evidently she is considered the Mother or Islam and was a very learned women.


I don't know if this is self-delusion on your part of just more of your "Gee, isn't this a nice religion" spin...... :Thinking:

----------


## sooda

> I don't know if this is self-delusion on your part of just more of your "Gee, isn't this a nice religion" spin......


I'm not a Muslim and I really don't care whether or not you think it is a "nice religion".. Fanatics of any ilk are pretty obnoxious.. However.. why not get the facts? Its no great accomplishment to demonize Muslims or Islam.. Hitler did it to the Jews. Christians did it to the Jews and the Jews did it to the Canaanites.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

and mohammed the pedophile was a baby raper.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Aisha wasn't 9 .. She was born before the Call.. so she was 17-19.
> 
> Evidently she is considered the Mother or Islam and was a very learned women.


 Is that what it says in Sahih Bukhari

----------


## Roadmaster

> Is that what it says in Sahih Bukhari


Now you know the Quran doesn't say 17-19

----------

Northern Rivers (09-23-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Is that what it says in Sahih Bukhari


Bukhari was Persian and lived 200 years after the death of Muhammed.. plus, there were well over 60,000 hadiths.. Most are unauthenticated.. So much for playing gotcha.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

baby raper.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Bukhari was Persian and lived 200 years after the death of Muhammed.. plus, there were well over 60,000 hadiths.. Most are unauthenticated.. So much for playing gotcha.


 So to you the Bible isn't to be taken as fact nor is the Quran

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I'm not a Muslim and I really don't care whether or not you think it is a "nice religion".. Fanatics of any ilk are pretty obnoxious.. However.. why not get the facts? Its no great accomplishment to demonize Muslims or Islam.. Hitler did it to the Jews. Christians did it to the Jews and the Jews did it to the Canaanites.


I've offered links with no personal bias to them. I offered the Koran. I don't know what else to tell you...except...indeed...just as you say, "Fanatics of any ilk are pretty obnoxious". You don't want to hear the truth, that's all........

----------

